# Raleigh Olympian questions



## pojorisin (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm looking for another vintage road bike, and don't know a thing about Raleigh bikes. This bike is available, and there really isn't much information. I'm not sure of the year, and know that it's just an Olympian. Does anyone have any idea on a value for this bike? I'd like to lowball the guy and see if he'll give it up, but I don't want to turn him off.

Thanks for the help...


----------



## adscft (Jan 9, 2010)

do not know much about it, but it is very clean, seems to be well equipped and maintained. if fit for me, lightweight, and price is reasonable(need do some research), i will definitely take it.


----------



## pojorisin (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, the price of the bike is listed at $150. It's been for sale since November 3, and the guy has said that I can make him an offer, so I'm thinking of offering him 90 or 100 for it.

Like I said, I don't know a thing about it, and i've had some issues hunting down prices for Old Raleigh Aluminum Olympian bikes...


----------



## adscft (Jan 9, 2010)

I am new to vintage bikes, but 150$ is really not bad in my area (My bike cost me much more than that, and 10 hours clean and overhaul by myself). If you get it under 100$, it would be a very nice deal. 



pojorisin said:


> Well, the price of the bike is listed at $150. It's been for sale since November 3, and the guy has said that I can make him an offer, so I'm thinking of offering him 90 or 100 for it.
> 
> Like I said, I don't know a thing about it, and i've had some issues hunting down prices for Old Raleigh Aluminum Olympian bikes...


----------



## pojorisin (Nov 4, 2011)

It seems that way to me...thanks for the input...

Keep the knowledge flowing...as always!!


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Its very clean, if you are the end user $150 is a great price, in a city/metropolitan area this would sell at $200 -$250 easy, then again in this economy/season maybe not, used bikes are not selling at all in the past few months.

I like Raleighs when they were made in England, Raleigh USA is undesirable in my eyes, plus its aluminum which I am biased against. I had an steel Olympian before full of Pantographed goodies the burgundy with gold frame, heavy but it looked great. You can try a lower offer if the seller is clueless (e.g. the wife cleaning out the basement etc.) but it is more than a fair price.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I have the Olympian CX (hybrid/'cross) version of that year. It's a 1989ish bike that I recovered from the lbs dumpster that year. It was a "warranty" because a bottle rivet was spinning in the downtube. I've beat the hell out of it on MTB trails and winter commuting and it hasn't let me down. $150 would be a deal for yours.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks to have Shimano Exage components and a Biopace crankset, I run the same setup on my commuter and it has proven to be quite reliable stuff.


----------

